# Need Gateway W323 Drivers



## Axiom911 (May 5, 2004)

Cannot find them anywhere on the gateway website.. when I go to drivers the notebook list does not include my model.

Does anyone know a place that makes drivers available to problems like this where the manufacturer does not provide them for your model because it might be outdated?

The model is Gateway W323-Ui1


----------



## joeten (Jan 15, 2009)

hi try putting in your serial number here http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp


----------



## Axiom911 (May 5, 2004)

unfortunately, the serial number is faded off.. is there any software out there that can find the serial number for me?

gateway support said the same thing, but will not provide anything unless i supply a serial number.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

axiom,
gateway has a very easy site to find info on, and, in that YOU have the info needed,
start with this:

Locate Your Serial Number

Personalize Your Experience [input your serial number]

and if you can't locate the serial number:
auto scan

download them then 'burn' them to a cd for backup, 'cause if you needed them once, you will need them again


----------

